# Qiyi Wuxia M 2x2 Unboxing | Speedcube.com.au



## TNL Cubing (Oct 11, 2017)

[URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvu0AFoyjXk'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvu0AFoyjXk']https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvu0AFoyjXk  [/URL] [/URL]


----------

